# B12 Dibencozide - FYI



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

FYI....


Active B-12 Dibencozide 3000 mcg | Country Life Vitamins

Dibencozinde and fatigue


Dibencozide, the biologically active form of vitamin b12 acts
directly on muscles, nerves and other cells for a quick burst of
energy. Vitamin b12 plays an important role in fat oxidation. It does
this by pairing fats with odd numbered carbon chains thus utilizing
your fat as energy. The benefit is twofold, you get a sudden burst of
energy and burn fat simultaneously.

What is it and where does it come from?

Dibencozide is not a drug. It is the biologically active coenzyme of
vitamin b12 (5-deoxyadenosylcobalamin) found predominately in muscle
tissue. The Dibencozide molecule includes methyl groups and hydrogen
in replacement of the cyanide group in the b12 vitamin. It is
absolutely necessary for carbohydrate, protein and fat metabolism as
well as active component in amino acid and DNA synthesis.
Product Recommendations


What does it do and what scientific studies give evidence to support
this?

Dibencozide, otherwise known as Co-Enzyme B-12, is the primary active form of Vitamin B-12 in the body and is directly involved in the
body's building of lean muscle tissue. It is required for processing
Branch Chain Amino Acids (BCAAs) through the Krebs' cycle, for
sustained energy production. Supplementation with Dibencozide may
reduce fatigue during prolonged exertion. It helps stimulate protein
metabolism for increased conversion efficiency of proteins into amino
acid components.

Who needs it and what are some symptoms of deficiency?

Dibencozide is the primary active form of Vitamin B-12 in the body.
It has become a por nutritional supplement for athletes and body-
builders. Deficiencies can be loss of appetite, low energy, slow
muscle growth and recovery,

How much should be taken? Are there any side effects?

Follow the directions on the bottle. There are no negative side
effects when taken in the recommended dosages... only increased
energy, strength, and muscle mass! Dibencozide goes well with
Creatine, Andros, and Aminos.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

Rokh Hard said:


> FYI....


FYI, spam?


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

Kerry Irons said:


> FYI, spam?


nope....this is spam.....













this is B12 dibencozide.....


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Rokh Hard said:


> FYI....
> 
> 
> Active B-12 Dibencozide 3000 mcg | Country Life Vitamins
> ...


Andro eh? So....doping then?


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

robdamanii said:


> Andro eh? So....doping then?


not me. creatine and aminos for sure....and some trib/herbs, but no androstenedione. unpleasant stuff.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Rokh Hard said:


> not me. creatine and aminos for sure....and some trib/herbs, but no androstenedione. unpleasant stuff.


And you're suggesting those are all clear of all banned substances?

Just get a B12 injection and call it good.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

B12 is okay but it's not a miracle drug. It is in most pre-workout supplements that bodybuilders use. Some guys don't like it because it gives them a tingling sensation on their forearms. I got that from using 1MR, which had a lot of B12.

Andro=moobs.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

robdamanii said:


> And you're suggesting those are all clear of all banned substances?


no.

you will need to check with your specific governing athletic body as to what is permissible and what is not, each one may be different.



> Just get a B12 injection and call it good.


yes, injections this is another way to get a good dose of B12.

the tingling that is mentioned is (generally) from beta-alanine, which is commonly used in pre workout supps such as 1MR. 

the B vitamins in 1MR is niacin (which is B3 - only 30mg in 1MR) and thiamine (which is B1 - only 1mg in 1MR), not B12. the tingling you feel in 1MR is from the beta-alanine. there is no tingling sensation with B12 dibencozide.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Rokh Hard said:


> no.
> 
> you will need to check with your specific governing athletic body as to what is permissible and what is not, each one may be different.


gee, I wonder which one would be applicable on this site. 
of course you did not answer the question anyway.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

den bakker said:


> gee, I wonder which one would be applicable on this site.
> of course you did not answer the question anyway.


the answer to the question is "do your own research and due diligence. you are the one who is responsible and accountable for own actions". hows that?


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Rokh Hard said:


> the answer to the question is "do your own research and due diligence. you are the one who is responsible and accountable for own actions". hows that?


then why the sales pitch in the first place?


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

den bakker said:


> then why the sales pitch in the first place?


because its interesting?


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

there are 0 publications on pubmed about Dibencozide and athletic performance.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

stevesbike said:


> there are 0 publications on pubmed about Dibencozide and athletic performance.


this i common with (athletic) supplements, but people take them anyway.....oh well, thats a good enough reason not to think outside the box and try something new, western medicine, its a beautiful thing.......never mind. carry on.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

generic webmd - 

DIBENCOZIDE: Uses, Side Effects, Interactions and Warnings - WebMD

Dibencozide is a form of vitamin B12. People use it as medicine.

When taken by mouth or placed under the tongue, dibencozide is used to help the body process protein; increase muscle mass and strength; improve mental concentration; and to treat depression, anxiety, and panic attacks.


*How does it work?*

Dibencozide is a form of vitamin B12. Vitamin B12 is important in chemical reactions throughout the body. However, dibencozide is not as stable as cyanocobalamin, the form of vitamin B12 most often found in vitamin tablets, and may break down during storage.


here is some light reading if one is inclined -


References:
Andres E, Noel E, Goichot B. Metformin-associated vitamin B12 deficiency (letter). Arch Intern Med 2002;162:2251-2.
Aymard JP, Aymard B, Netter P, et al. Haematological adverse effects of histamine H2-receptor antagonists. Med Toxicol Adverse Drug Exp 1988;3:430-48.
Barone C, Bartoloni C, Ghirlanda G, Gentiloni N. Megaloblastic anemia due to folic acid deficiency after oral contraceptives. Haematologica 1979;64:190-5.
Bauman WA, Shaw S, Jayatilleke E, et al. Increased intake of calcium reverses vitamin B12 malabsorption induced by metformin. Diabetes Care 2000;23:1227-31.
Bauman WA, Spungen AM, Shaw S, et al. Increased intake of calcium reverses vitamin B12 malabsorption induced by metformin. Diabetes Care 2000;23:1227-31.
Belaiche J, Zittoun J, Marquet J, et al. Effect of ranitidine on secretion of gastric intrinsic factor and absorption of vitamin B12. Gastroenterol Clin Biol 1983;7:381-4.
Bellou A, Aimone-Gastin I, De Korwin JD, et al. Cobalamin deficiency with megaloblastic anaemia in one patient under long-term omeprazole therapy. J Intern Med 1996;240:161-4.
Beltz SD, Doering PL. Efficacy of nutritional supplements used by athletes. Clin Pharm 1993;12:900-8.
Callaghan TS, Hadden DR, Tomkin GH. Megaloblastic anemia due to vitamin B12 malabsorption associated with longterm metformin treatment. Br Med J 1980;280:1214-5.
Carlsen SM, Folling I, Grill V, et al. Metformin increases total homocysteine levels in non-diabetic male patients with coronary heart disease. Scand J Clin Lab Invest 1997;57:521-7.
Carpentier JL, Bury J, Luyckx A, et al. Vitamin B12 and folic acid serum levels in diabetics under various therapeutic regimens. Diabete Metab 1976;2:187-90.
Coronato A, Glass GB. Depression of the intestinal uptake of radio-vitamin B12 by cholestyramine. Proc Soc Exp Biol Med 1973;142:1341-4.
Covington TR, et al. Handbook of Nonprescription Drugs. 11th ed. Washington, DC: American Pharmaceutical Association, 1996.
Ehrenfeld M, Levy M, Sharon P, et al. Gastrointestinal effects of long-term colchicine therapy in patients with recurrent polyserositis (Familial Mediterranean Fever). Dig Dis Sci 1982;27:723-7.
Falguera M, Perez-Mur J, Puig T, Cao G. Study of the role of vitamin B12 and folinic acid supplementation in preventing hematologic toxicity of zidovudine. Eur J Haematol 1995;55:97-102.
Faloon WW, Chodos RB. Vitamin B12 absorption studies using cochicines, neomycin and continuous 57Co B12 administration. Gastroenterology 1969;56:1251.
Food and Nutrition Board, Institute of Medicine. Dietary Reference Intakes for Thiamin, Riboflavin, Niacin, Vitamin B6, Folate, Vitamin B12, Pantothenic Acid, Biotin, and Choline (2000). Washington, DC: National Academy Press, 2000. Available at: Dietary Reference Intakes for Thiamin, Riboflavin, Niacin, Vitamin B6, Folate, Vitamin B12, Pantothenic Acid, Biotin, and Choline.
Force RW, Meeker AD, Cady PS, et al. Increased vitamin B12 requirement associated with chronic acid suppression therapy. Ann Pharmacother 2003;37:490-3.
Force RW, Nahata MC. Effect of histamine H2 receptor antagonists on vitamin B12 absorption. Ann Pharmacother 1992;26:1283-6.
Frenkel EP, McCall MS, Sheehan RG. Cerebrospinal fluid folate and vitamin B12 in anticonvulsant-induced megaloblastosis. J Lab Clin Med 1973;81:105-15.
Gardyn J, Mittelman M, Zlotnik J, et al. Oral contraceptives can cause falsely low vitamin B12 levels. Acta Haematol 2000;104:22-4.
Gharakhanian S, Navarette MS, Cardon B, Rozenbaum W. Vitamin B12 injections in patients treated with zidovudine. AIDS 1990;4:701-2.
Gilligan MA. Metformin and vitamin B12 deficiency (letter). Arch Intern Med 2002;162:484-5.
Gilman AG, et al, eds. Goodman and Gilman's The Pharmacological Basis of Therapeutics. 8th ed. New York, NY: Pergamon Press, 1990.
Goldin BR, Lichtenstein AH, Gorbach SL. Nutritional and metabolic roles of intestinal flora. In: Shils ME, Olson JA, Shike M, eds. Modern Nutrition in Health and Disease, 8th ed. Malvern, PA: Lea & Febiger, 1994.
Gorbach SL. Bengt E. Gustafsson memorial lecture. Function of the normal human microflora. Scand J Infect Dis Suppl 1986;49:17-30.
Grace E, Emans SJ, Drum DE. Hematologic abnormalities in adolescents who take oral contraceptive pills. J Pediatrics 1982;101:771-4.
Halsted CH, McIntyre PA. Intestinal malabsorption caused by aminosalicylic acid therapy. Arch Int Med 1972;130;935-9.
Hansten PD, Horn JR. Drug Interactions Analysis and Management. Vancouver, WA: Applied Therapeutics Inc., 1997 and updates.
Herbert V, Jacob E. Destruction of vitamin B12 by ascorbic acid. JAMA 1974;230:241-2.
Hielt K, Brynskov J, Hippe E, et al. Oral contraceptives and the cobalamin (vitamin B12) metabolism. Acta Obstet Gynecol Scand 1985;64:59-63.
Hill MJ. Intestinal flora and endogenous vitamin synthesis. Eur J Cancer Prev 1997;6:S43-5.
Jacobson ED, Faloon WW. Malabsorptive effects of neomycin in commonly used doses. JAMA 1961;175:187-90.
Kinsella LJ, Green R. Anesthesia paresthetica: nitrous oxide-induced cobalamin deficiency. Neurology 1995;45:1608-10.
Lees F. Radioactive vitamin B12 absorption in the megaloblastic anemia caused by anticonvulsant drugs. Q J Med 1961;30:231-48.
Leonard JP, Desager JP, Beckers C, Harvengt C. In vitro binding of various biological substances by two hypocholesterolemic resins. Arzneimittelforschung 1979;29:97-81.
Line DH, Seitanidis B, Morgan JO, Hoffbrand AV. The effects of chemotherapy on iron, folate, and vitamin B12 metabolism in tuberculosis. Q J Med 1971;40:331-40.
Marcuard SP, Albernaz L, Khazaine PG. Omeprazole therapy causes malabsorption of cyanocobalamin. Ann Intern Med 1994;120:211-5.
Marie RM, Le Biez E, Busson P, et al. Nitrous-oxide anesthesia-associated myelopathy. Arch Neurol 2000;57:380-2.
Mooij PN, Thomas CM, Doesburg WH, Eskes TK. Multivitamin supplementation in oral contraceptive users. Contraception 1991;44:277-88.
Package insert for Paser granules. Jacobus Pharmaceutical Co., Inc. Princeton, NJ. July 1996.
Paltiel O, Falutz J, Veilleux M, et al. Clinical correlates of subnormal vitamin B12 levels in patients infected with the human immunodeficiency virus. Am J Hematol 1995;49:318-22.
Prasad AS, Lei KY, Moghissi KS, et al. Effect of oral contraceptives on nutrients. III. Vitamins B6, B12 and folic acid. Am J Obstet Gynecol 1976;125:1063-9.
Race TF, Paes IC, Faloon WW. Intestinal malabsorption induced by oral colchicine. Comparison with neomycin and cathartic agents. Am J Med Sci 1970;259:32-41.
Reynolds EH, Hallpike JF, Phillips BM, et al. Reversible absorptive defects in anticonvulsant megaloblastic anemia. J Clin Pathol 1965;18:593-8.
Reynolds EH. Schizophrenia-like psychoses of epilepsy and disturbances of folate and vitamin B12 metabolism induced by anticonvulsant drugs. Br J Psychiatry 1967;113:911-9.
Richman DD, Fischl MA, Grieco MH, et al. The toxicity of azidothymidine (AZT) in the treatment of patients with AIDS and AIDS-related complex. N Engl J Med 1987;317:192-7.
Ruscin JM, Page RL, Valuck RJ. Vitamin B12 deficiency associated with histamine-2-receptor antagonists and a proton-pump inhibitor. Ann Pharmacother 2002;36:812-6.
Salom IL, Silvis SE, Doscherholmen A. Effect of cimetidine on the absorption of vitamin B12. Scand J Gastroenterol 1982;17:129-31.
Saltzman JR, Kemp JA, Golner BB, et al. Effect of hypochlorhydria due to omeprazole treatment or atrophic gastritis on protein-bound vitamin B12 absorption. J Am Coll Nutr 1994;13:584-91.
Shojania AM. Oral contraceptives: effect on folate and vitamin B12 metabolism. Can Med Assoc J 1982;126:244-7.
Termanini B, Gibril F, Sutliff VE, et al. Effect of long-term gastric acid suppressive therapy on serum vitamin B12 levels in patients with Zollinger-Ellison syndrome. Am J Med 1998;104:422-30.
Toskes PP, Deren JJ. Selective inhibition of vitamin B12 absorption by para-aminosalicylic acid. Gastroenterology 1972;62:1232-7.
Tyrer LB. Nutrition and the pill. J Reprod Med 1984;29:547-50.
Webb DI, Chodos RB, Mahar CQ, et al. Mechanism of vitamin B12 malabsorption in patients receiving colchicine. N Engl J Med 1968;279:845-50.
West RJ, Lloyd JK. The effect of cholestyramine on intestinal absorption. Gut 1975;16:93-8.


read it.....digest it....give it a try, or not. its only information....oh and $9.98. 


then again, im the one whos trying hyland's hypericum perf. 30X (for riding induced neuropathy) upon the suggestion caroline walrad a homeopathic doctor who spoke at our recent PAA bike club meeting on alternative medicine and treatments for athletes. if you are not into that kinda stuff, you might want to skip to the next thread.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

this is an excellent guide to supplements in sport and their effectiveness: Classification : AIS : Australian Sports Commission


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

ericm979 said:


> this is an excellent guide to supplements in sport and their effectiveness: Classification : AIS : Australian Sports Commission


thank you eric!


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

strange, huh? People actually wanting some evidence that a substance works (and won't kill them) before spending $ on it. Thanks for the junk references though. This is typical with athletic supplements - saying there are dozens of scientific studies on it, when the studies have 0 to do with the question (athletic performance) - though I'll keep it in mind if I ever start taking oral contraceptives (one of your refs). Luckily for the supplement industry there are millions of Americans who don't mind literally pi$$ing their money away.



Rokh Hard said:


> this i common with (athletic) supplements, but people take them anyway.....oh well, thats a good enough reason not to think outside the box and try something new, western medicine, its a beautiful thing.......never mind. carry on.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Rokh Hard said:


> because its interesting?


that was funny actually.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

Rokh Hard said:


> this i common with (athletic) supplements, but people take them anyway.....oh well, thats a good enough reason not to think outside the box and try something new, western medicine, its a beautiful thing.......never mind. carry on.


Here is what is common with supplements:

From VeloNews - some interesting comments from Christiane Ayotte, head of Canada's leading anti doping lab. Supplements' "claimed actions, efficiency, or potency have not been thoroughly investigated by controlled clinical studies and remain for the most part anecdotal." "athletes are targeted by the sport nutritional industry by very aggressive and efficient marketing, but for the vast majority of the products . . , the scientific proofs supporting their claims are not there. But the athletes believe: It is more on the side of faith than facts. One only listens to what he wants and becomes deaf, blind to all logical arguments." (Remember that the US supplements industry effectively lobbied congress several years ago and prevented the US FDA from regulating the industry except in cases of human safety. Supplements imported from many countries are even less regulated.) 
A recent German study analyzed 600 samples of nutritional supplements and found anabolic steroids in 20% at levels that could result in a positive dope test. None of these supplements were labeled as containing steroids. In the US, supplements are not tested or regulated, and need not be labeled as containing steroids. Add to this the fact that no good (controlled, double blind) studies have shown benefits of supplementation for athletes over a balanced diet. When an active person consumes a balanced diet, it is extremely easy to get the required nutritional components. This is because the high level of activity requires a large food intake, and so the nutrients come along automatically.

Per Dr. Arnie Baker: It is often said that Americans have the most expensive urine in the world. Vitamin and mineral supplement sales are big business. Many athletes take scores of pills daily. Companies try to distinguish themselves from others by claiming that their formulations are superior. There is very little evidence that any supplements are worth it.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

Kerry Irons said:


> There is very little evidence that any supplements are worth it.


but there is evidence so do not discount the lot. know which ones to use, which ones to try, which ones not to try.

some supps may get you in trouble with a governing body (see my accountably/due diligence statement above, be accountable and responsible for yourself, dont rely on me or anyone else to tell you, rely on the authority who governs), some sups may get you in trouble with your own body. do your research, try some supps, see if works for you. if it doesnt, well it doenst. if it does, well.....it does, doesnt it? its not complicated at all.

be aware that athletes require more nutrients than the average body at rest. that can come from whole foods only or whole foods and supps., athletes choice. the biggest "supp" of all is creating the "perfect" diet....without that all is lost and what you have is very expensive (and ignorant) pee. YMWV (Your Mileage Wont Vary)


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

alternative to not taking personal responsibility as to whether or not something you are taking is "legal", ask your coach. ....... if you don't have a coach, then you don't have anything to worry about cuz "you ain't there yet"..... keep peddlin cowboy!


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

> A recent German study analyzed 600 samples of nutritional supplements and found anabolic steroids in 20% at levels that could result in a positive dope test.



its a cat a mouse game in the US with supp makers and USDA/FDA. supp makers will "spike" their supps with AS so that users will see/get results. the word spreads on that supp "i get massive gains", the makers crank it out for a short period, then close it up before the USDA/FDA gets wind.....supps are kinda low on their list...with the ongoing decades long "war" on drugs, which of course they are winning. :thumbsup:

the worst part about spiking supps with AS, is that the AS are methylated, which is HELL on the liver. abuse can and does lead to liver failure.




> None of these supplements were labelled as containing steroids.



that because AS are regulated in the US. why on gods green toilet seat would a supp maker who is spiking their test supp say 

"we got *****in steroids in this supp, cowboy, buy it"




> In the US, supplements are not tested or regulated, and need not be labeled as containing steroids.


they sure as hell are tested! they chase and shut down operations for spiking supps with AS. 

supp companies are not going to label their products as containing AS, unless they are legally allowed to do so. duh. :mad2:



> Add to this the fact that no good (controlled, double blind) studies have shown benefits of supplementation for athletes over a balanced diet.



thats why they are called "supplements", because they are intended to supplement a whole, balanced diet. jesuschrist arnie. :mad2:


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Rokh Hard said:


> its a cat a mouse game in the US with supp makers and USDA/FDA. supp makers will "spike" their supps with AS so that users will see/get results. the word spreads on that supp "i get massive gains", the makers crank it out for a short period, then close it up before the USDA/FDA gets wind.....supps are kinda low on their list...with the ongoing decades long "war" on drugs, which of course they are winning. :thumbsup:
> 
> the worst part about spiking supps with AS, is that the AS are methylated, which is HELL on the liver. abuse can and does lead to liver failure.
> 
> ...


Or you simply buy into marketing bullsh*t, like a good little consumer.


----------



## phoehn9111 (May 11, 2005)

One pill magic mindset. The American myth. How often do you see this 
on media advertisements. B12 (pull back your microscope) B vitimans=
five hour energy (pull back your microsope) vitimans and minerals in
general as part of a healthy diet (pull back your microscope), a healthy
diet and exercise. There! Now we're getting somewhere.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

> One pill magic mindset. The American myth.



not necessarily! here is THE one magik pill that defies all myth!  (but i get what you are saying) enter the king!
















> a healthy diet and exercise. There! Now we're getting somewhere.


there is no replacement for whole foods.

....however you will be "hard pressed" to find a whole food that works like vi-agra. :thumbsup:

b12 diben is a supplement, intended to supplement a well engineered, thought out, whole foods diet. thats what supplements do, supplement! :mad2:

supplements could be thought of as the marginal returns one gets from spending thousands of dollars on shaving grams off a bike. the hyper-carbon water bottle cage, the un-obtanium saddle cover, the hippo-crattic spokes....you are honing the speed blade of the engine that drives that $10,000 non competitive bike. :mad2:


----------

